# Mice Babies



## Teddybearr (Jul 26, 2009)

This is probably by a long shot, but I have 3 baby male mice that I need to find homes for. They are just over a month old. They are all male and come from the same litter. I'm running out of room as my mice colony keeps expanding. 

Please message me if you are interested. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats not fair, I love agouti mice and they are agouti but you live in Canada.

Not Fair


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I adore agouti mice, I do hope you find a lovely home for them.


----------

